
CEO of motherboard maker MSI dies after plunging from seventh-floor HQ window - sohkamyung
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/09/msi_chiang_death/
======
znpy
this reminds me of a scene from "The IT Crowd"...

~~~
rasz
You mean Monty Python.

